# MEDIO FÍSICO > Aguas Marinas y Litoral > Aguas Marinas >  Oceanografía y Meteorología

## Luján

Hola a todos!

En este enlace: http://www.puertos.es/oceanografia_y...ida/index.html se puede consultar la información meteorológica y oceanográfica en tiempo real de las diferentes boyas gestionadas por Puertos del Estado.

Se pueden encontrar, entre otras, las siguientes variables:

 Oleaje
Viento
Nivel del Mar
Agitación
Corrientes
Presión Atmosférica
Temperatura del Agua
Temperatura del Aire
Salinidad

----------


## ben-amar

Muchas gracias por el enlace, habra que visitarlo de vez en cuando.

----------

